# 2 year old colt



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

This is my *almost* two year old colt. What do you think? I love him to pieces haha, he's got a cut over his right eye that's healing, just in case you notice how weird it looks lol. He will be two April 29th; I have him entered for his first show  it will be the 22nd of this month (we're only showing in halter) I will try to add pictures of him in his show halter when it comes in!


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

He's really cute! He looks pretty little, what breed is he? My mom's horse was really little at 2 and we were all convinced that he would be much too small for her, he's over 16 hands now and BUILT! lol


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

He is a quarter horse, lol right now he stands at an even 14 hands atm.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

he is so fuzzy and cute


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's cute!!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

awwww how cute, more pictures when you get him!!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

and more pictures when he sheds out


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! My little guy turns 2 April 11th, so they're pretty much the same age. I think hes super cute, and I think he'll be a stocky type like others have said. I love his color!!!


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

Well here are two pictures from today, we finally finished his body clipping yesterday! And I banded his mane after his exercise! I was so happy to finally get all that fuzz off! haha


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Ooooooh, he's stunning!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

cute! he's 5 days younger then my guy  we have our first clinic next weekend- halter and clipping/grooming. Should be a lot of fun. You have to post pics from the show, or just some of him looking all fancy in his show attire!


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

xxdanioo said:


> cute! he's 5 days younger then my guy  we have our first clinic next weekend- halter and clipping/grooming. Should be a lot of fun. You have to post pics from the show, or just some of him looking all fancy in his show attire!


I will most definitely post pictures from his show! I'm pretty excited/nervous!


----------



## aeosborne2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

lovely boy


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's some more! haha His show halter is a little big, but a yearling size is too small and a horse size is too big...so here we are lol.


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok I said I'd post photos after the show! He did really well! He got unanimous 1st in 2 and Under, and 2 year old. He also won grand champion!! xD he beat a few horses that were older than him for the grand champion title and I was really surprised! I feel like a mom who's kid made the honor roll!! Haha


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Congrats!! Hes looking great!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Gorgeous boy. Congratz on your wins .


----------

